# anyone decoy crows?



## Miller

Is there anything to it? Just decoys and a caller? with no snows around any time soon i might give the crows a run. better than not decoying at all.


----------



## Robert A. Langager

SO TRUE! Any decoying (or calling for that matter, varmints, turkeys, etc) is better than none at all.


----------



## Dr. Bob

I decoy crows once in a while. It's a lot of fun and also good practice for me and my pooch.

I recently heard of a web site called crowbusters.com - I have not had a chance to check it out but it sounds interesting!

Good luck,

Dr. Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

You'll get a kick out of that site. :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones

I've just gotten into crow hunting. I just bought a few different tapes for the e-call and 4 flambeau crow decoys. Only problem with those decoys is that they're pretty tough to keep in a tree if you have even a little breeze. I was hoping they'd have the attatchments like on carry-lite dove decoys to keep them up there. I think carry-lite makes a crow decoy, anyone have them or seen them? I'm wonder what they're like compared to the flambeaus. Can't wait until the 15 to get out and hunt them. I'll be chasing snows on weekends but it will be fun to make it out during the week after school or work to blast some black devils! :smile:

[ This Message was edited by: Matt Jones on 2002-03-07 01:42 ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Decoys haven't worked well for me. It's all about the caller. Find the birds, get upwind in a tree line and let the caller rip. Once you shoot you'll never see a crow again, so you have to follow the birds or move on to a new group.

It would be nice if you could sit with decoys and get a lot of shooting, but they seem to smart for that.

I bring the crow decoys along in the fall and use them as confidence decoys in my goose spread if all else fails. Put the four downwind and off to the side 50 yards. Geese seem to respect their judgement.


----------



## duckman37

I find early in the morning the dekes work
well for me but then again I only use two.
When I do go I just use my voice or a call and have great success.........well I would have better if I could shoot a tad bit better
hehehehe!!I never had much luck with an owl deke anyone else had this problem?
Take care
Rob.


----------



## Madison

Check out Crowbuster.com, this site is freekin nasty, these are some crow hunting jonsers!!

THe thing that gets me is that there is a recipe section. You gotta be dry pumping me that people actually eat these fyling rats!!

"forget the smelt, lets eat CROW!"

keepin it reel in MN
MAdison


----------



## Smanship

We decoy hunt them all the time.Put ou two or three dozen in a feild you have been seeing a bunch feeding in and you can usually shoot all morning.Build a good blind and string a couple in the trees.


----------



## sureshot#1

but where i hunt all over IN and IL i could have a flok of bout 13 15 birds coming to me and i shoot and they will flare but i have always been able to call them bak but that is only if you use dekes.....


----------



## buckseye

Owl works good in the spring when the crows are nesting. Happy Huntin


----------



## ithaca 28

crow decoys or owl decoys work great but I would use them.The ultimate is a elctronic game calls.They work very well.If you you have few extra $.Good luck


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Hi Matt,
This reply is for Matt Jones. 
To answer your question about Carry-Lite decoys, yes they have a much stronger eyelet on the decoys back in order to hang them in trees. They look better and are a lot tougher than the Falmbeau crow decoys. The older model Carry-Lites had detachable legs if you wanted to use them for a tree set! The new ones don't have detachable legs, so if it were me and I was going to use them for just a tree set, I'd saw the damn legs off of them.

I've been chasing crows for 45 years and the three most important things to remember whether your a "Run & Gunner" or shooting from only one blind location and letting the birds come to you is A: You have to be hidden well. B: Don't over shoot the area and get the crows to educated. C: Use a more open choke such as improved cylender or modified with a good trap load in 7 1/2's or 8's. I could go on further but this will give you a good start.

Best regards,

Bob Aronsohn (Crow Buster Staff)


----------

